# Wet Brake Q?



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

So my rear brakes have stopped working :aargh4: I had the stealer change the rear seal about 20hrs ago. The seal is already leaking again. I decided to check the oil and found it to be burnt and as black as the ace of spades. I changed out the oil 3x's and ran it around between each change with the end result being very clean oil and still no brakes.I'm wondering if the plates got too hot and the viscosity broke down quickly cookin the plates, and that's why it won't work? All adjustments and cables are good. It's still under warranty and he'll be fixing it but i can't figure out why this happened so quickly :thinking:

Any thought's... Thanx


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

overadjusted/draging?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

sprintertech said:


> overadjusted/draging?


Ditto... Same thing happens to the front diff lock if set too tight. The backs are probably metal/metal with nice clean oil between. No friction.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

should i try loosening all cables a bit? or is it too late and the plates are toast?


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

id bet on it...but you could attempt to adjust and see what happens


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I'm bet'n its way too late. Dont need the metal in the oil though so if you are going to ride it, better loosen it and use the fronts.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Thnx guy's, i'll slack it all off tomorrow and then get it all ordered up at the dealer.Weird though,cause everything was adjusted acording to the manual and didn't seem tight :thinking: i have never adjusted either brake set up since new, i'm now @ 140hrs.
The stealer's mechanics were the only ones that have been left alone with my baby, maybe they adjusted it when they did the seal. oh well good thing i still have warranty......I think.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Did they put the wrong oil in the rear? if so the pads will brake down.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Did they put the wrong oil in the rear? if so the pads will brake down.


Now there's a thought....And...if it was set too tight, you would think you would feel the power loss...or notice it didn't roll free in nutral...something....or maybe the dealer didn't replace that seal..just put some seal recon in that killed the brake.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If you put regular gear oil in it...they will brake down VERY quick...I have seen it a LOT at work


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Now there's a thought....And...if it was set too tight, you would think you would feel the power loss...or notice it didn't roll free in nutral...something....or maybe the dealer didn't replace that seal..just put some seal recon in that killed the brake.


 
I wouldn't doubt that they did put the wrong oil in, after I got it back I preceeded to strip my plastics off to do my snork's, I noticed that their so called mechanic forgot to hook up all the lines on the airbox and the throttle body boots were loose ( 1 wasn't even on!). Also the 12V acc plugs were undone.
As for the seal I took a good look at it and felt it with my finger, feels like he used a taper punch to install it! it's all bumpy! WTF? NooB!
I can't wait till the warranty is done so i can be done with them.
Well there's some of my vent.....now off to the stealer for the real vent!  Thanks again and i'll post an update ( dealers excuse) later.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

its tough to deal with butcher mechanics good luck.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

well here goes......
Aparently this is a common problem on brutes used in the winter, 2wks ago I went ice fishing and broke through some slushy stuff.When I got home I parked it in my non-heated shed with the parking brake engaged as always, Overnight it froze the cable in the half on position causing it to wear the plates and get hot.The resulting heat caused the oil's viscosity to brake down and my rear seal to distort (hence the leaking and bumpy seal face).I guess iIdidn't feel the resistance as the brake was not fully engaged but engaged none the less. Also my cables were stretched a bit.
The stealer put on a new pedal cable and managed to get me some brakes back, but the plates are worn judging by how far the new cable is adjusted. They ordered me a new lever cable, seal and plate pack but they won't get here till next week.
At least i can still ride 

Another Q: Can the wet brakes be done without pulling the diff out? I haven't checked the manual yet but it looks like there is room.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

DaBrute said:


> Overnight it froze the cable in the half on position causing it to wear the plates and get hot.The resulting heat caused the oil's viscosity to brake down and my rear seal to distort (hence the leaking and bumpy seal face).
> 
> Another Q: Can the wet brakes be done without pulling the diff out? I haven't checked the manual yet but it looks like there is room.


They could tell all that by inspecting the brakes? Dang man they have a good mechanic, or one heck of a Service Manager to convince you of that!


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Well that's their story, and I'm still not convinced,they said they have seen it before blah blah blah...
Oh well, it's gettin fixed. It's Something i'm just going to have to keep my eye on  Hmmph.


----------



## jbart (Jan 21, 2010)

I had the same thing happen back in 05. A friends 13 year old girl riding my Brute with her foot on the brake. The oil coming out the handle bars keyed me in, oil was smoked! Drained and flushed with 90wt gear oil and ran that for the last five years. I just recently replaced with hydro fluid. Brake still seems to be working ok. There is some slop in the cable, and it doesn't spring back much, but works.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I think they are full of it....cause as soon at they got warm they would have released and quickly. I still think they put the wrong oil in it....I use the Kawie wet brake and final drive oil in my Brutes and King Quads both.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I think they are full of it....cause as soon at they got warm they would have released and quickly. I still think they put the wrong oil in it....I use the Kawie wet brake and final drive oil in my Brutes and King Quads both.


 
The more I think about it the more I'm thinkin they are right.
The weather here was -20 to -40C for about 8wks and never got any warmer than that, even with the bike warmed up running the VDI the bike runs sooo cool the cable didn't get warm enough to thaw out.(especially @ the pod)


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the freezing rear brake issue is well known.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I've had this happen on mine a few times, I go to plow the drive way and the brake is stuck on because its frozen, so i park it in the shop to warm it up then its good to go. Now if i'm on a winter ride i try not to use the rear brake because i'm affraid this will happen.


----------



## moonpie02 (Sep 15, 2009)

My cable froze in the back of my truck overnight in N.C.NOWHERE as cold as where you are!


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

skid said:


> I've had this happen on mine a few times, I go to plow the drive way and the brake is stuck on because its frozen, so i park it in the shop to warm it up then its good to go. Now if i'm on a winter ride i try not to use the rear brake because i'm affraid this will happen.


 
Skid know's the 8wks of cold i'm refering too  he's practically me neighbor.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

absolutly!


----------



## garddogg36 (May 31, 2013)

*wet brakes or clutch/belt?*

I havent had time to check out and was wondering if anyone has had this issue.. itermittently feels like wet brakes are hanging up or primary is sticking.. the bike lundges and makes a squeeling noise almost sounds like a car locking up the breaks...


----------

